# RIP Julie Strain



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Julie passed away at 58.

I best remembered her from “Heavy Metal 2000”
RIP


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

She was a Pet all right. 









Not a short one either. RIP Julie.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Rest in peace.
This is a little bizarre, I was googling and shocked to find this article. Then I noticed the date wasn't quite right.
Almost a year ago to the day.








Julie Strain, Statuesque Star of B-Movies, Is Not Dead, Film Company Now Says


Julie Strain, the Amazonian beauty and former Penthouse Pet who went on to star in more than 100 B-movies, has died. She was 57.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------

